# Meet Sarkozy!



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 17, 2008)

This is Nicolas Paul Stéphane Sarközy de Nagy-Bocsa, AKA Nicolas Sarkozy. He is fifty-three years old, and quite a staunch conservative! Those of you who live in Europe have probably heard of him, those who don't, maybe not so much. Either way, let me enlighten you on this fine specimen of man!

In Paris, France born and raised, in the clubs is where he spent most of his days. He is a very intelligent individual, as evidence by his shining grades in the Bac!


> 11/20 in Economy
> 8/20 in Mathematics
> 10/20 in English
> 9/20 in Philosophy
> ...


Impressive! I've never seen a President with such a high final score. Look at that Economy too, 11/20! And the Maths, a big 8! Perfect, considering he used to be the Minister of State of Economy, Finance and Industry!
He has proven his intelligence many times, too, saying he thinks the separation of church and state isn't a very good idea and giving us an insight into his wonderful knowledge of medicine and medical institutions by stating that special therapy centers should be built to cure depressives, paedophiles and homosexuals. _What a guy!_

Alas, all geniuses have their load to bear, and this man's struggle against people who are less vertically challenged than he, is his. Come on man, 5'5" isn't that bad! Not that he's the least bit complexed about his height, obviously. I don't know why you'd think that. Seriously, you think he cares what people think about his height? Or any other part of his body?
You must be mad.

When he was young, Nicolas was quite a looker. As he grew up, though, he became more of a toucher.





Nicolas! That's not how you award medals, you big silly.

He's a little hot-headed! 'Little' being the operative bit. You can't call people 'stupid jerks' in front of cameras when you're the President, Nicolas! Oh you ~:talking:>

He's a bit of a naughty boy, drinking with his at-the-time Russian counterpart right before a conference. Some jerk made fun of him of youtube but I trust you, Nicolas! I do, I do!

I mean how can you not trust a guy who manages to bang this





hot daaaamn

He's only President for three or so more years though, awwww. I do like him ): Maybe he'll win his second term! Just like Kerry vs. Bush (his _idol_ 'v')


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, Sarko, you crazy boy.

I'd make more fun, but the fact that McCain nearly won the US election kinda goes to show how crazy the political world is. 
And no, I'm not even going to make a joke at the expense of the French :D

I must say, though, that I never realized quite how ugly he is o.O


----------



## Retsu (Nov 17, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I'd make more fun, but the fact that McCain nearly won the US election kinda goes to show how crazy the political world is.


What? McCain _never_ came close to winning.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2008)

He was one of two candidates that _could_ have won. That's one helluva lot closer than it should have been.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 17, 2008)

The other Republican candidates weren't a whole lot better. =(


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 18, 2008)

In fact most of them were _worse._


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 18, 2008)

hey now we're talking about french dumbass republicans here not senile old men

also reminder that this could have been the French president:


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn! Too bad she was in the socialist party...after reading about the British government and how Britain has cameras installed on every street, and no one is allowed to own guns, any party with the words "Labor" or "Social" in them turn me off. Then again, I'm an Amerifag who knows shit about the French government. Still, though, she looks like she has the potential to be a good president to look at


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 18, 2008)

Uh, no, we don't have camera on every street. Also, and correct me if I'm wrong, but we don't store fingerprints and retina scans of every single person who enters our country like the US does.
And I still fail to see how not letting people keep guns is a bad thing.

I'll agree that she's a little easier on the eyes. The woman in black behind her in that picture seems to think so, too.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Damn! Too bad she was in the socialist party...after reading about the British government and how Britain has cameras installed on every street, and no one is allowed to own guns, any party with the words "Labor" or "Social" in them turn me off. Then again, I'm an Amerifag who knows shit about the French government. Still, though, she looks like she has the potential to be a good president to look at


socialism isn't a police government.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 18, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Also, and correct me if I'm wrong, but we don't store fingerprints and retina scans of every single person who enters our country like the US does.


Er, we don't do that either.  I mean, we store fingerprints of criminals, law enforcement, and immigrants iirc but not everyone.  O.o  (Feel free to correct me on this, I'm not _entirely_ sure.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually entering America is a huge pain the ass since they won't let you pass for the dumbest reasons i.e. you stole something from a store or got into a fight years ago. Up till last year, people with AIDS couldn't set foot on American soil either.
So yeah you guys are pretty anal about this kind of stuff.

Also to anyone who cares: yes, France has gotten a bit worse since Sarko was elected. All of his huge promises to completely erradicate immigration and send all the current immigrants back home have, of course, been proven to be lies. I mean, I don't mind if a politician tells some tall tales from time to time but what I find insane is how people actually believed he could concievably do this in any way, shape or form.
+ he keeps sucking off your president it's getting annoying ):


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Damn! Too bad she was in the socialist party...after reading about the British government and how Britain has cameras installed on every street, and no one is allowed to own guns, any party with the words "Labor" or "Social" in them turn me off. Then again, I'm an Amerifag who knows shit about the French government. Still, though, she looks like she has the potential to be a good president to look at


British people can own guns, they're just heavily regulated because of the safety aspects.

plus no British party has the word "labor" in it. NONE.

ALSO Sarkozy's a right funny guy. I'm doing my French project on laicite and religion in France blahblahblah and basically he's completely going against the entire principle of secularity and stuff.

also he said "I don't care what you believe as long as you believe in something" but in French obviously.

oh and he's been criticised for not really knowing how to behave in official ceremonies. since he married his bitch he's gotten better, apparently.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Actually entering America is a huge pain the ass since they won't let you pass for the dumbest reasons i.e. you stole something from a store or got into a fight years ago. Up till last year, people with AIDS couldn't set foot on American soil either.
> So yeah you guys are pretty anal about this kind of stuff.
> 
> Also to anyone who cares: yes, France has gotten a bit worse since Sarko was elected. All of his huge promises to completely erradicate immigration and send all the current immigrants back home have, of course, been proven to be lies. I mean, I don't mind if a politician tells some tall tales from time to time but what I find insane is how people actually believed he could concievably do this in any way, shape or form.
> + he keeps sucking off your president it's getting annoying ):


ohohoh and I don't see how he could send the immigrants home, lots of them are you know French citizens now and it's pretty dickish to split up an entire family because the father happens to be Algerian. 

ALSO it's actually shocking that Jean Marie LePen had such a high percentage of the vote. I mean. God.

the whole immigration thing is a bit shit in France because you're not allowed to renew your visa if you forgot to get it renewed but they can't throw you out of the country so you're like a SHADOW PERSON.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 18, 2008)

> Damn! Too bad she was in the socialist party...after reading about the British government and how Britain has cameras installed on every street, and no one is allowed to own guns, any party with the words "Labor" or "Social" in them turn me off.


yes dear.

Three things:

1) lol france
2) wait, they make you take a French oral test... in France? O_o
3) thank god sarkozy can never become our PM


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2008)

no if you fail a subject in your bac you get to be tested orally iirc


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 18, 2008)

oic

wait



that means he failed an exam that he had to take because he failed another exam.

man you frogs are screwed. xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> ohohoh and I don't see how he could send the immigrants home, lots of them are you know French citizens now and it's pretty dickish to split up an entire family because the father happens to be Algerian.


I know, but apparently he said he'd do this (_somehow_) but they're all still wandering about. I find it pretty funny that a guy called Sarközy de Nagy-Bocsa complains about immigrants though :v



> ALSO it's actually shocking that Jean Marie LePen had such a high percentage of the vote. I mean. God.


I was shocked as hell when I saw his poll results. And he'd gotten even closer back in 2002, where he actually got like 16% of the vote or something in the first round. Ugh. Thank god Chirac kicked his ass in the second round and won by a landslide (82%).
And now that he's retired from politics you'd think he'd go and crumble away in some old mansion and we'd never hear of him again but now he's got his damn daughter running.
whys that bitch out of the kitchen ):<
For those who have the misfortune of not knowing this awesome man, a quick read through his 'issues' section on wikipedia should be enough.



> the whole immigration thing is a bit shit in France because you're not allowed to renew your visa if you forgot to get it renewed but they can't throw you out of the country so you're like a SHADOW PERSON.


this sounds like what you'd read on the back of a book. A+ would buy

And re: oral exams, I know a bit about them because I'll be taking the Bac in two years. There are actually two segments to the language parts of the Bac, where you get tested for writing and analysis and so on and an oral exam, where you have to give a presentation about a given subject in ten or twenty minutes. It's to make sure you can express yourself properly in both ways.
I think.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 18, 2008)

but you do get to do the exam orally if you really, really suck at the writing part though right :(

and yeah what the fuck JMLP. go rot!

also: shadow people ftw. les immigrés clandestins and stuff.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 18, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Actually entering America is a huge pain the ass since they won't let you pass for the dumbest reasons i.e. you stole something from a store or got into a fight years ago. Up till last year, people with AIDS couldn't set foot on American soil either.
> So yeah you guys are pretty anal about this kind of stuff.


I can't get a fucking passport because my birth certificate that is in my mom's records wasn't made within two months of my birth date.  It's a pain getting out of the country as well.

On topic, this guy's the French equivalent of Bush.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 18, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Damn! Too bad she was in the socialist party...after reading about the British government and how Britain has cameras installed on every street, and no one is allowed to own guns, any party with the words "Labor" or "Social" in them turn me off. Then again, I'm an Amerifag who knows shit about the French government. Still, though, she looks like she has the potential to be a good president to look at


I won't try to change your mind, but there a few facts about this that you ought to know.  The Labour Party is not a socialist party and has not passed any key gun laws, and at any rate guns exist in a different context in Britain than in the United States: we have no entrenched constitution that mentions them, we are used to not having them, and on the whole we don't want them.


----------

